# Western plow fluid change question.



## Snow Assassin (Nov 1, 2003)

Help me help me! 

I went out to change my plow fluid today, and I tried to loosen the check plug first as it looked a bit rusty.....It is frozen on.

Ok, so what I did was drained the fluid, and refilled, and what I found was that it only took 7/8 quart of fluid. This does not seem right, I thought it normally took around 2 quarts. I drained some of the 7/8 quart, as this took it to the top of the fill plug. I drained a bit from the other check plug, or at least it looks just like the frozen one which was located nearer the truck. I do not know if this is an accurate way of checking the level as it seems to sit a bit higher.

What I am looking for is some advice. Is 7/8 fluid on a fill for a 4 or 5 year old western pro-plow It is an Isomaric pump? If I filled the system to near the top of the fill plug, will this cause problems? Any idea for getting out the frozen plug....ez out? I hate to jack with it so near to plow season if I can get by with some other means. 

I would really appreciate your sound advice.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i just changed my fluid in my monarch pump.took about 1 1/2 quarts full up to the plug.sounds like your not getting everything out of your pump


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

heat it up a bit with a propane torch use non flammable spray to loosen it up some


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

A western pump holds an average of 1 3/4 qts. The plug closer to the truck is a pressure port, not the one you want. If you cant get the vent plug out, the easiest way to fill the pump is to pull the motor off, fill the resivior to the top and reinstall pump. Remeber to angle the blade before lifting to prevent cavitation of the pump.


----------



## Snow Assassin (Nov 1, 2003)

Can you tell me how to pull the pump off? When you say angle the plow before "lifting" to prevent cavitation, could you be more specific, I am not sure what you mean by that? 

Thanks fellas, I appreciate you responses.

Jay


----------

